# types best at manipulation estp,entj,enfp,entp,enfj ect



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

when it comes to manipulation many things are needed how well you can read someone,social intellegence,insight,and more
but after reading alot four types seem to come up when it comes to manipulation
enfp,estp,entj and enfj
now 
enfps are good at influencing they highly perceptive of intensions aand have good social skills
estps,are also realy good i had estp friend was super good at it,he could also read people like a book,
.......
how entjs and enfjs are in another league my father is an entj,and iv seen him influence people like it was a divine power
but i thik enfjs are the best at it,because they fe as an extra force that deals with reading people
so id say enfjs are the best at it


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

Haha manipulation is such a negative word. I'd say if the function is in the top two positions, I'd call it 'persuasive' instead of manipulation. My ESFJ friend, for example, is incredibly good at persuading me to go out with her even if I don't really want to. Aux-Fe seems to be no match for Dom-Fe. But as an INFJ I can persuade people in much subtler ways, for example using my intuition, and accomodating myself to people's personalities. I work in a restaurant and am quite good at selling /promoting anything I want to, yet I taylor my sales to people's preferences.

So yeah Ni is very useful in persuasion as well. I would arrange them as such from most to least persuasive Fe user.

ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, ISFJ

As for Fi users, I don't know. They seem to value people's autonomy, so are less inclined to push their agenda compared to an Fe user.

Te users are more authoritative than persuasive, I'd say.

Ti users are similar to Fi users, although they can get quite argumentative


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

IMO all types are capable of and can be good at manipulation.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Mm, the best type? Psychopaths, they are definitely the best type!


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had my biggest issues with ESTP's. They are pretty damn good at gas-lighting and doublespeak. The unhealthy ones at least.

ENFP's sometimes, but in selfish ways, not so much in the psychological warfare type of manipulation.

ESTP's will do it for sport. Just to keep their claws sharpened.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

INFJs and ENFJs.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

Infrared said:


> I've had my biggest issues with ESTP's. They are pretty damn good at gas-lighting and doublespeak. The unhealthy ones at least.
> 
> ENFP's sometimes, but in selfish ways, not so much in the psychological warfare type of manipulation.
> 
> ESTP's will do it for sport. Just to keep their claws sharpened.


i think estps are good at it i mean i had an estp friend but i think this is due to the fact that they are so good at control there emotions,ayes they good,espcialy in the moment but i think enfjs and infj are the best at it they do the suble manipulation the sublimanal infleunces i think they go to the root on infleucne


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

Infrared said:


> I've had my biggest issues with ESTP's. They are pretty damn good at gas-lighting and doublespeak. The unhealthy ones at least.
> 
> ENFP's sometimes, but in selfish ways, not so much in the psychological warfare type of manipulation.
> 
> ESTP's will do it for sport. Just to keep their claws sharpened.


i think estps are good at it i mean i had an estp friend but i think this is due to the fact that they are so good at control there emotions,ayes they good,espcialy in the moment but i think enfjs and infj are the best at it they do the suble manipulation the sublimanal infleunces i think they go to the root on infleucne


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm very good at manipulating. I do this without realizing it. However, I only manipulate people into doing things that will improve their overall well-being. I will "trick" people into eating healthier, adopting better sleep patterns, doing things that will help society as a whole, etc. I admit, I used to use my powers for evil too, but once I became conscious of this, I quickly changed my tune. I feel like introverts are more subtle at their manipulations, so they can get away with it easier.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

katemess said:


> INFJs and ENFJs.


Hands down.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

chad0 said:


> when it comes to manipulation many things are needed how well you can read someone,social intellegence,insight,and more
> but after reading alot four types seem to come up when it comes to manipulation
> enfp,estp,entj and enfj
> now
> ...


esfj 
intj
Infj
entp


----------



## sempiternal (Jul 17, 2015)

Is it possible that certain types are more manipulated by some types than others?

I feel like that was a confusing sentence, so in an attempt to clarify: is it possible that types A/B/C are more easily influenced by X/Y/Z than D/E/F are?


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

ENFJ's


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

sempiternal said:


> Is it possible that certain types are more manipulated by some types than others?
> 
> I feel like that was a confusing sentence, so in an attempt to clarify: is it possible that types A/B/C are more easily influenced by X/Y/Z than D/E/F are?


I would agree with this. Depends on the types in question.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

darkmatter said:


> I'm very good at manipulating. I do this without realizing it. However, I only manipulate people into doing things that will improve their overall well-being. I will "trick" people into eating healthier, adopting better sleep patterns, doing things that will help society as a whole, etc. I admit, I used to use my powers for evil too, but once I became conscious of this, I quickly changed my tune. I feel like introverts are more subtle at their manipulations, so they can get away with it easier.


but how do you manapulate people likes whats your tactics like how do you go about it?what do you actualy do?to influence people to do better?or when ever you manapulating someone what do youa ctualy do?or how?


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Hands down.


give some examples of infj or enfj manapulation


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

chad0 said:


> but how do you manapulate people likes whats your tactics like how do you go about it?what do you actualy do?to influence people to do better?or when ever you manapulating someone what do youa ctualy do?or how?


I've read several books on the art of manipulation. There's a million techniques you can use, so it's hard to explain. Here's an example though: I wanted someone at my work to stop complaining/talking bad about other coworkers, so one day, I said to her, "So and so is complaining again, it's really annoying. I'm glad we're not like that. That's one of the reasons I like you." Then she will see herself as someone who doesn't talk bad about people, and try to live up to this expectation.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

The best manipulators I've met have been INFJs. You don't realize that you've been manipulated until it's too late. They're so subtle.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I found an article on this once... ways every type typically manipulates. 

https://zombiesruineverything.com/2014/05/20/mbti-emotional-manipulators/

I think it has more to do with using shadow type or inferior functions (possibly not even done consciously) than being type-specific.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

infj


----------

